# Is my 2008 Jetta S 2.5 engine a CBTA or CBUA?



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Trying to the order the Borla catback exhaust right now... need to know the engine I have in order to get the right one. Is there a way I can find out or does it not even matter?


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

pm me a vin and i can tell you


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Should be stamped on one of the stickers under your hood. Also if you look by the spare tire, there is a sticker there that will tell you.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Look on your valve cover
My 08 is ua I think


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

thanks guys... I looked under the hood at all my stickers couldn't find anything. I'll try checking the spare... if no luck I'll pm the vin :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

They also sometimes stamp it in your owners manual in one of the first couple booklets. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Turns I didn't need to know this info to order my exhaust... so the exhaust is ordered :thumbup:

But yea I still want to know. I was busy debadging today and forgot to check... maybe later this week/weekend.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

If the 5th digit of ur vin is M its Cbta.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

AHHAHA how do ppl know this stuff.... thanks :thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, the 5th position of the VIN is the engine type. But each year is different. So for 2010 (which my Golf VI is) the codes for the engine are:

A= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CCTA) Eos
A= 5 cyl 2.5L 170hp (CBTA-M) Golf
A= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CBFA-PZEV*) Jetta
B= 5 cyl 2.5L 170hp (CBUA-PZEV*) Golf
D= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CBFA-PZEV*) GTI
F= VR6 3.6L 280hp (BHK) Touareg 2
G= 5 cyl 2.5L 150hp (BPR-PZEV*) New Beetle and New Beetle Convertible
J= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CCTA) Jetta
K= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp(CCTA) Passat / P.Wagon
K= V6 3.0L TDI 225hp (CATA) Touareg 2
L = 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CCTA) CC
L = 4 cyl 2.0L TDI 140hp (CJAA) Jetta and Jetta SportWagen
L= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CBFA) Passat / P.Wagon
M= 4 cyl 2.0L TDI 140hp (CJAA) Golf
M= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CBFA-PZEV*) Passat/Passat Wagon
N= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CCTA) CC
P= 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CBFA-PZEV*) CC
U = VR6 3.6L 280hp (BLV) CC, Passat and Passat Wagon
V = 4 cyl 2.0L 200hp (CCTA) GTI , Tiguan
W= 5 cyl 2.5L 150hp (BPS) New Beetle, N.B. C.
X= 5 cyl 2.5L 170hp (CBTA-M) Jetta and Jetta SportWagen
Z= 5 cyl 2.5L 170hp (CBUA-PZEV*) Jetta and Jetta SportWagen

You pretty much need the vin decoder for each year.

Years 2007 and prior can be found here:

http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/516/VIN_Decoder.pdf


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

phukenvr6 said:


> If the 5th digit of ur vin is M its Cbta.


Yep. My 5th digit is an M... you the man :thumbup:

So I have a CBTA engine code. Thanks!


----------

